
What Is There to Love About Longfellow? - samclemens
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2020/06/08/what-is-there-to-love-about-longfellow
======
082349872349872
'By the end of [Longfellow's] life ... carping about this beloved icon was no
more acceptable than “carrying a rifle into a national park.”'

Just like Gibson's “The sky above the port was the color of television, tuned
to a dead channel.”, the final phrase may have changed its value in between
writing and reading.

Volatile literature?

